# Phenolic Resin Coated Plywood - Sources ??



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

Wondering if anyone knows of sources from which one can obtain *phenolic resin coated plywood*.
Even better if one can suggest any place in/near Southern California.

THANKS !!!

TOM


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

find a distributor for a product named " multipour"

http://www.olypanel.com/

I made my bench-tops, my miter-saw bench and and out feed table out of this product, It is fantastic


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

White Cap:

http://www.whitecap.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SearchDisplay?searchTermScope=&searchType=100&filterTerm=&maxPrice=&showResultsPage=true&langId=-1&beginIndex=0&sType=SimpleSearch&metaData=&pageSize=12&manufacturer=&resultCatEntryType=2&catalogId=11101&pageView=detailed&searchTerm=phenolic&minPrice=&urlLangId=-1&categoryId=13378&storeId=11301


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

Ironically - just prior to you [PurpleLev] posting that link - while researching (Google'ing) phenolic coated plywood for my geographic location, I found WHITE CAP CONSTRUCTION SUPPLY . . . and better yet, there are several store locations within a reasonable drive distance for me.

THANKS MUCH for the leads thus far !!!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

they seem to have quality sheets from what I hear. there is one 35 miles from me that I might visit once I run out of it.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

Also just found THIS PRIOR LUMBERJOCKS BLOG POSTING on the subject … including White Cap.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Anderson Plywood in Culver City.
http://www.andersonplywood.com/phenolic_plywood.htm


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Peterman Lumber in Fontana


----------

